# Most absorbent litter? Easiest clean up?



## blondiesmommie (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to know what everyone else uses in their bunnies boxes, and why you choose it? THANKS!


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 3, 2012)

I used to use 'carefresh' but now 'carefresh' is now called 'tumblefresh' as it was taken over by a new company i think? (i know this as i work in a pet shop). I use tumblefresh because it absorbs the pee up well and doesn't smell as bad, and it's easy to clean up as when the bunny pees on it, it clumps together so is easy to scoop up.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok! Thanks! I'll try it!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 3, 2012)

I use yesterdsys news, carefresh is to expensive. Thrres a diy carefresh though online


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 3, 2012)

I use wood stove pellets, they're awesome and very cheap.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 3, 2012)

:yeahthat: I use Wood Stove Pellets. really cheap and clean up real easy.

I'd never go back to any other litter.

Susan


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 3, 2012)

We use carefresh and this other kind that has mint or lavender in it to combat smell... (I can't think of the name off hand) we mix them together so they last longer  we never have an issue with smells but we also change it everyday... So that may be why...


----------



## Samara (Jun 3, 2012)

Where do you guys get your wood stove pellets?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 4, 2012)

Lowes and Rona, in Canada. Also I think your Farm/Tractor stores sell them to.

I'm sure someone from the States will add where else you can get them.

Susan


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 4, 2012)

I use the wood pellets also. Got a 40# bag from tractor supply for less than 10 bucks. Its usually by the feed and other horse stall bedding. Love the easy clean up and the smell stays down for 5-7 days with my french lop


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 4, 2012)

I use feline pine, tried finding wood stove pellets but they are seasonal here. I should have checked tractor and supply. I think I will tomorrow. I love the pine pellets because when they pee the odor is gone!! I smell nothing, but sawdust.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2012)

PetsPick kiln dried pine from WalMart. Economical and works rather well.


----------



## Nela (Jun 4, 2012)

Gah litter.

I am unable to use most because of my allergies. I am currently using this cotton litterfor the bunnies: http://www.zooplus.ie/shop/rodents/accessories/rodent__nests/201058

It's a little pricey butitworks great.

The wood pellets are great at absorbing but aren't an option for me as they turn to saw dust once they've been wet and dried. I've tried several times and always had major reactions.

There is Yesterdays News which is great. Same concept as the wood pellets but no sawdust. I did find them slightly less absorbent but they didn't make me react the same way. Unfortunately,they are very hard to get here. 

I think I will have to try carefresh or something for the guinea pigs as I am not totally satisfied with the fleece/newspaper thing. 

Litter drives me nuts


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

Eco Bedding is what I use. Very absorbent. Goes right into the compost heap. Just a pain because it sticks to my lion heads, but really worth money spent. 

http://www.fibercorellc.com/eco-bedding.cfm

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 4, 2012)

I use horse stall bedding because it is like the wood stove pellets, but it is available all year long and it's cheaper. I get 40 pound bags for $6 at a feed store. I also get my timothy hay there, $7 for 60 pound bale. They think it is expensive because if you were feeding a horse it would be, but for the buns it is a great bargin and super quality!

The only down side to the horse bedding is that the buns love to kick it out of the litter box. However, I found rabbit resting boards on eBay so the rabbits don't touch the litter now. It prevents kicking and keeps my mini rex's feet clean and dry. It's smoother than the pellets.


----------



## holtzchick (Jun 4, 2012)

I use World's Best Cat Litter. It is sort of pricey but worth it! Although it is clumping it is 100% natural so there is no risk, I love it, absorbs all odor! I was using yesterdays news and I didn't like it at all! It tracked and had a VERY distinct odor even though I bought the unscented one!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 4, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> I use World's Best Cat Litter. It is sort of pricey but worth it! Although it is clumping it is 100% natural so there is no risk, I love it, absorbs all odor! I was using yesterdays news and I didn't like it at all! It tracked and had a VERY distinct odor even though I bought the unscented one!



The clumping doesn't cause an issue with buns? I use it for my cats but was afraid to use it for the buns.

If using the same kind of litter do you think they would start using each other's boxes? I don't want to have cross ussage.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 4, 2012)

I used equine pine stove pellets and really liked it, but during pregnancy the smell of the pellets bothered me. Its 40lbs for 6$ though so ill prob go back to it, and if you leave bag open outside the smell of pine kinda goes away


----------



## Samara (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I'm going to switch off of shavings and try the wood pellets. Figures I just bought supplies yesterday. Rabba rabba rabba!!!


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 4, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> *holtzchick wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I use World's Best Cat Litter. It is sort of pricey but worth it! Although it is clumping it is 100% natural so there is no risk, I love it, absorbs all odor! I was using yesterdays news and I didn't like it at all! It tracked and had a VERY distinct odor even though I bought the unscented one!
> ...


I use worlds best cat litter as well. Have used it for 6-7years for bunnys.
It is more expensive but SUPER easy to clean up. I go scoop the cats then scoop the bunnys, 30 seconds and I'm done scooping the bunnys. Plus just like holtz said, NO ODOR! I love it. It may track a little but who cares, it sure beats the disgusting mess pellet litters leave, plus you have to dump everything in the litter pan to actually clean out the pee where as with clumping litters a quick scoop and its gone, its not powder pee on the bottom! haha.

~NOTE~

Heres the thing with clumping cat litters. Theres normal clumping, and natural clumping litters.

-The normal clumping litters that look like sand, clay, whatever areVERY dangerous, and should not even be used for cats, but people are dont care. If inhaled, the dust is bad enough to KILL an animal, nevermind if its ingested.

-Natural litters include, but are not limited to, Corn, Wheat, Walnut, Soy, etc. These litters are all clumping but because their made with nothing but that natural item (the grains) they are not dangerous, using them is no different then offering a bowl of food because what the litter is made from, is most likely in your rabbits food (ie corn, soyand wheat). These litters like Worlds best, Swheat scoops, etc. Advertise themselves as being 100% digestable, 100% flushable, and dust free/low dust. Any dust created from these litters is simply broken pieces of the litter itself and is safe in ingested and inhaled. These are the only clumping litters that should ever be used for rabbits (or cats for that matter). Once in the digestive system the litter breaks down very easily and is no different then eating pellets or the whole grain itself, it does NOT start to clump if its eaten. The only issue that might arise with these litters is that if your rabbit likes the taste, they will eat it, in which case yes its safe, but its not very effective if your bunny eats all its litter  

Please do not lump all clumping litters together, as they are not all the same, research is involved before you start bashing a product.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 17, 2012)

I use aspen shavings. My doe is very neat with her shavings so no issues there, however my new buck- he's a fuzzy holland lop is a messy little monkey with them! They get stuck to his fuzz and he tracks the shavings everywhere! I clean out their little boxes fully, everyday. If I didn't, their litter
boxes would smell!


----------



## kagerod (Jun 18, 2012)

I would definitely put a vote in for Yesterdays News. Add in that the bag it comes in is a great playtoy for the rabbits, and the litter itself is worth the money! It also helps that I actually can carry it/buy it close to me.


----------

